# Never thought this would happen



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally decided to bag my car. Being static was getting stressful. I hope bagging it will make me enjoy it again. I picked up an anolog kit from bagriders, should be here in the next week or so. 

Car



















I held out on getting rear bags because i hear so much about the XL's vs RE 5's. Do these bags both offer the same amount of drop?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

car looks great static cant wait to see it bagged :thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You're lucky, you're getting one of our new anlog systems but for the price of the old setup :beer:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You're lucky, you're getting one of our new anlog systems but for the price of the old setup :beer:


Did not know this!

Thanks again for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

No problem


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha I remember my buddy asked what kind of air set up u have at h20 and u said coils his face was priceless.. Cant wait to see it bagged man:beer:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

saw it at h2o as well, looked killer, going to look killer on the ground as well


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

you will most likely, just like i did. :beer::beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

You going to run the Re 5s with d-cups or the new Dorbitz control arms...or ?


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Not sure, im leaning towards just running airlifts.


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

Ian I just picked up an analog setup as well and end up getting re5 with dcups. I heard a lot of horror stories about the airlifts and would advice u against them. Since u have a tucking stance u are Prbb looking the lowest setup . Airlift go the lowest but require a ton of mods and usually still tend to rub. Re5 and dcups are bullet proof but don't go as low unless u cut the top nipple off. Ur last choice is bagyard classics which go low and and worry free but they are way more expensive .

Good luck dude


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been static for a year and I finally got air installed this past Sunday.

All I can say is that it's the best decision I've ever made on my GTI.

The ride is amazing and the relief of knowing that I can change ride height on the fly is awesome!


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

joelzy said:


> saw it at h2o as well, looked killer, going to look killer on the ground as well





Jayy said:


> car looks great static cant wait to see it bagged :thumbup:


Thanks guys.

Looks like I'm going with air house 2`s with dcups for the rear.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Get re5 and do the rat4life rear mod


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought those were pics after getting bags! :banghead:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

o hell yeah!!! bout time. 

let me know if you get stuck on anything, I'm not that far away from you :beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

come up to NJ and i'll get this installed for you, just did a virgina mkv jetta this past weekend 

and SS 5's and D cups :thumbup:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

BMP_3918 said:


> I thought those were pics after getting bags! :banghead:


:wave:



20rabbit08 said:


> o hell yeah!!! bout time.
> 
> let me know if you get stuck on anything, I'm not that far away from you :beer:


Finally gave in..How you been? Ill have to roll up to a Sunday meet if your going to be out soon.



Minor_Threat said:


> come up to NJ and i'll get this installed for you, just did a virgina mkv jetta this past weekend
> 
> and SS 5's and D cups :thumbup:


Ended up going with AH2's and D Cups.



On another note..big thank you the dudes at Bag Riders, very good customer service :thumbup:
And thanks to Fuzzy for all the advice on what stuff to get :beer:

Almost have everything i need. Ended up sending back the accuair tank and going with a 4 port, also sent back the airlift shocks in exchange for some koni's. Just need to get my notch cut a bit deeper and I'll be ready for install.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

powdub said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: 
Previous owner of my car got the bags installed by Fuzzy. It looks super clean :thumbup: Let me know if you want to see it sometime!


----------



## jordanu (Mar 20, 2008)

let me know when you get it done... we'll have to meet up and shoot it duder!


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

jordanu said:


> let me know when you get it done... we'll have to meet up and shoot it duder!


Sowo :beer:


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

WHat management u going with ?


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

New anolog kit from bagriders


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

I got the same thing just form ort, Ull love it


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

powdub said:


> New anolog kit from bagriders


:thumbup: its very nice the gauges are awesome, i'm swapping my airlift gauges for the new ones they have, and gonna try a blue LED behind them should be pretty close looking to OEM


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> :thumbup: its very nice the gauges are awesome, i'm swapping my airlift gauges for the new ones they have, and gonna try a blue LED behind them should be pretty close looking to OEM


Damn I want those , and my viair gauges are leaking anyways


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

powdub said:


> Finally gave in..How you been? Ill have to roll up to a Sunday meet if your going to be out soon.


Good man, you? As long as the weather is decent, I'll be heading out to those meets every once in a while. It's a little over an hour away from me so I don't think I'll make it a weekly thing though. let me know if/when your going though, I'll make sure I'll make it out

Saw that your heading to Sowo thursday too. Let me know when you guys are heading out, I'd love to ride along. We'll be there thurs-sunday


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Alright cool. 

Not sure about the details for sowo yet, i just know thursday morning. Once it gets closer i'll hit you up and let you know. :beer:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

powdub is joining the darkside :laugh:


----------



## jordanu (Mar 20, 2008)

I won't be at SOWO this year... getting married that weekend!  We'll have to meet up somewhere else! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

:screwy:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

jordanu said:


> I won't be at SOWO this year... getting married that weekend!  We'll have to meet up somewhere else!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


H2oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> :screwy:


opcorn:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

looks good man :thumbup:. im sure tucking like that static was scary at times, can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

jordanu said:


> I won't be at SOWO this year... getting married that weekend!  We'll have to meet up somewhere else!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Congrats dude, we'll figure somethin out.



ericshell said:


> looks good man :thumbup:. im sure tucking like that static was scary at times, can't wait to see the difference.


Thanks:beer: wheels are also getting polished up at 4 ever kustoms. Hopefully once I get those back and throw the air on I'll be done putting money into this thing and enjoy it for a while.

Air should be in the first week of march so I'll refrain from bumping this worthless thread until then :wave:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

does this mean you will actually drive the car? cuz, I still wanna shoot it. :heart:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Where are you at in VA powdub? Im in 757 area and will be installing the new V2 system sooner or later.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:d


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Had a good ****ing time up in MA this weekend. 

Just need my wheels back and re spray some bits and I'll be set for sowo.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

yeahhhhhh looks sweet dude all notched up


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> yeahhhhhh looks sweet dude all notched up


Thanks dude. Gonna roll out to your area one of these Monday nights.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Dumb question, but with those steelies, those spaced at all? Just trying to figure out what mine will look like once everything is installed.

Living on a budget doesn't allow me to blow $2500 very often, so wheels will be in due time.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

No spacers.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

should look dope with the wheels on. fuzzys garage is sweet no?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

fuzzy's garage is awesome


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

too bad fuzzy sucks so much :laugh:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

insert clever name said:


> too bad fuzzy sucks so much :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

insert clever name said:


> too bad fuzzy sucks so much :laugh:


****ing hack

Good meeting you and josh. :beer:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Was this car at last night's meet in Springfield? 

Edit: Sorry for double post!


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

No. I had the Honda out last night. Just picked the jetta up from the body shop today. I'll bring it out next Monday for sure.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

powdub said:


> No. I had the Honda out last night. Just picked the jetta up from the body shop today. I'll bring it out next Monday for sure.


 Can't wait to see it man! :thumbup: Is the drop noticeable at all? I feel like your car was already slammed before bags lol


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

powdub said:


> No spacers.


 and I couldn't get my finger between the steelie and the brake caliper. :laugh:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

livinzlyfe said:


> and I couldn't get my finger between the steelie and the brake caliper. :laugh:


 Watchu talking bout 

Still waiting for wheels unfortunately. Hopefully I'll have them towards the end of April.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

powdub said:


> Watchu talking bout
> 
> Still waiting for wheels unfortunately. Hopefully I'll have them towards the end of April.


 I showed up at joe's shop right after you dropped the car off last weekend. your steelies have no brake clearance lol


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

looks great sooo close!


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Soon


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

when will they be back on?


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

opcorn:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

hurry up so I can shoot it.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

and done

Ended up putting a 13mm in the rear and an 8 up front for final et's of 27 rear 32 front.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Mmmm.

I :heart: me some tuck.


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

sooo good :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking sharp :thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

looks incredibly good


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------

